# Bild aus ArrayList via h:graphicImage anzeigen lassen



## Vector (24. Aug 2011)

Hallo leute,

ich habe in meinem derzeitigen Projekt ein ImageUpload eingebaut. 
Funktioniert auch alles soweit. 
Jedoch bevor ich die hochgeladenen Bilder in meiner DB speichere,
möchte ich das der Benutzer die hochgeladenen Bilder sich nochmal anschauen kann.
Alles Bilder sind in einer ArrayList gespeichert. Wisst Ihr vielleicht eine Möglichkeit
wie ich Bilder anzeigen lassen kann ohne das sie bereits in der DB vorhanden sind?

Mfg


----------



## Vector (27. Aug 2011)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## nocturne (27. Aug 2011)

Ich schätze du hast ein ImageServlet für die DB.

Dann hast du doch ein ImageuploadListener, oder zumindest eine offene Transaktion. 
Du must halt nur auf den Cache zugreifen(Vom Listener oder der Transaktion) und fertig istdas.


----------



## Vector (29. Aug 2011)

nocturne hat gesagt.:


> Ich schätze du hast ein ImageServlet für die DB.
> 
> Dann hast du doch ein ImageuploadListener, oder zumindest eine offene Transaktion.
> Du must halt nur auf den Cache zugreifen(Vom Listener oder der Transaktion) und fertig istdas.



Danke für deine Antwort. Ja genau. Innerhalb der Transaktion lagere ich sozusagen jedes Bild in
einer "InputStream" variable ab. Mein problem ist jetzt wenn ich jetzt einfach schreibe:


```
<h:graphicImage value="#{myBean.oneImageInputStream}" />
```

dann klappt das so nicht. Weiß jetzt nun nicht wie ich das Bild anzeigen kann ohne das ich es in die DB speichere?

Mfg


----------



## Vector (30. Aug 2011)

Okay habe nun was gefunden. Da ich sowieso primefaces für mein Projekt kann ich auf das zurück
greifen. 

Dynamic Images with JSF  Cagatay Civici's Weblog


----------

